# Controller Probs unter SuSE8.2



## Flower (4. Oktober 2003)

Hallo

habe mir vor 2 Wochen ein GA-8KNXP Mainboard zugelegt und wollte dann SuSE8.2 installieren.
Auf dem Board ist ein ein GigaRAID ITE8212 Chipsatz.
Beim Board waren standardmäßig nur die Windows-Treiber dabei, selbst auf der Homepage von Gigabyte sind keinerlei Linux-Treiber zu finden.
Also habe ich mal das Internet durchforstet und bin nach längerer Zeit auf die ITE-Homepage gestoßen.

http://www.ite.com.tw/pc/brief_it8212f.htm
http://www.ite.com.tw/productInfo/Download.html

Habe dann sogar Linux-Treiber für SuSE8.2 gefunden. Die Installation klappt bis ich das root Passwort gesetzt habe und das System zum ersten mal "richtig" läuft.
Ich kann eigentlich normal mit Linux arbeiten, aber wenn ich dann mal den PC ausschalte und wieder hochfahre dauert das ers mal Stunden bis sich bei SuSE überhaupt was rührt und dann kommt die Fehlermeldung mit dem Raid-Controller:

kernelpanic: VFS: unable to mount root fs on 08:12

Hatte einer evtl schon das selbe Probelm oder weiss sogar einer eine Lösung?
Falls ihr noch woanders Treiber findet könntet ihr mir dann die Links hier rein posten ?


----------



## Thomas Kuse (7. Oktober 2003)

Hast du deinen Bootloader wirklich 100%ig richtig eingestellt?


----------



## Adrenalinpur (8. November 2003)

*Iteraid*

Hi Flower,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem:

Hardware:
Gigabyte Mainboard mit RAID-Onboard
1GB DDR-Ram DualChannel
2x 120 GB HDD

Software:
SuSE Linux 8.2 Pro

Wenn man bei der Installation das vom RAID-Hersteller gestellte Modul von Hand lädt, lässt sich SuSE ohne Probleme auf den beiden Platten (RAID1 = Mirror) installieren.

Möchte man das System jedoch eigenständig booten, gibt es Konflikte mit dem RAID-Modul bzw. er akzeptiert es nicht und gibt eine Meldung als "not an ELF file" aus.
Anscheinend wird das Modul per Hand anders geladen und ins System eingebunden, als wenn es automatisch geschieht - die automatische Methode kommt mit dem Modul nicht klar, obwohl es per Hand-Einbindung einwandfrei funktioniert.

Wir haben auch alles neu kompliliert.
Mit Mandrake 9.2. wars auch erfolglos.

Wenn du mir sagst wie du Iteraid überhaupt zum laufen bekommen hast finden wir vielleicht auch etwas wie dein Prob zu bewerkstelligen ist.

Gruß
A.


----------

